# YDT 14 and 15 numbers



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Would anyone give me the numbers to them? I don't trust the county site's numbers all that much. MBT divers has 1 number for 2 boats? and its not the same as either on the county site. Anyone?


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

The county numbers are right on. I use them and all I have to do is drop the anchor when my GPS is on the spot.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey josh, I was there a week and a half ago....not a pot of action, short AJ's, and not many of them just to give you a heads up.

Of course there were plenty of 10 pound snappers.:banghead


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Surely not snappers. I mean, aren't those things extinct.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MOst definately. They musta been huge black snapper! :letsdrink


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Clay. We ended up filling the cooler with white snapper and triggers at paradise hole along with releasing a few 15.9999999" scamp :banghead and then a few blacks at the freighter. Hopefully soon we get out to the YDTs, chevron and tenneco. I want AMBERJACK!!!!! Have you dove the timber holes?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Jacks are everywhere right now. I need to go and look for some triggers


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I havent ever dove the Timber Hole Josh. I want to soon though. You said triggers at the Paradise hole? Sweet job!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And Josh....you oughtta give divin and spearin a try...of course you ARE able to catch fish with a rod and reel unlike myself! :doh


----------



## kmarv (Feb 8, 2008)

Forgive the ignorance, what are the YDTs?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kmarv (2/24/2008)*Forgive the ignorance, what are the YDTs?


Two navy tender boats intentionally sunk a few hundred yards apart from each other as artificial reefs.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And fully intact, sitting perfectly upright with wehll house and everything and penatratable...just like 2 mini Oriskinanys!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

yep, they are really neat, one of my favorite pensacola wrecks.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Not to derail but if your lookin for AJ's why not just hit the Tennaco Platform or head out to the yellow gravel. Heck,the Oriskany might hold some good size aj's and trigger since Bubble Boyz like Flavor Clay are too scared of cold water diving to get out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah booooyyyy! iTS fLAVOR cLAY!!!

In a strange way I kinda like that Dan!

And if you paid attention to the goin onz of the forum, you would know we were just out at the Oriskany diving 5 days ago!:moon

Too cold my ass! I've been diving 3 times this year already!

Wasnt no AJ though.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

You should have seen Clay when I first took him to the YDT's. He was like a kid who just got off space mountain on his first trip to Disney World. And keep denying your gay there Clay. Someone might believe you.oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I still remember that Wayne! That was the first intact ship I ever dove right after gettin certified! And you got me hooked on the good gas too! Felt great still at the end of the day!

Man I really hope youll be able to get out soon. I am still like a kid gettin of the rollercoaster at space mountain after every dive though!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And I will still try to fool enough people into thinking Im not gay!!!:letsdrink


----------

